# Worst advice ever heard



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Whats the worst advice you have ever heard given on training pointers?

One that tops my list is: Just put the pup in a flight pen full of birds. If he chases the birds he's ready. If he gets scared then he is not ready for hunt training. Do it again the next month to see if he is ready then.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

if it misbehaves give it a good leathering


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

harrigab said:


> if it misbehaves give it a good leathering


...With advice like that, I think I would give the trainer a good leathering...in fact I know I would..


----------



## DougAndKate (Sep 16, 2011)

I think this one will take the cake. We rescued Elroy at 4 months old and took him to a local trainer for puppy classes, which was basically puppy play time in her back yard. Anyway, Elroy gets SUPER excited around other dogs, he was way worse back then, and would whine and bark throughout the whole half hour class. We tried the gentle leader to control him but it tore apart his face. At the third class, while he was carrying on, we were talking to the trainer's son who helped her out and he casually mentioned that he's heard of some people cutting their dog's vocal chords, and he said it was funny when they try to bark and he was laughing when he said it. Needless to say, we never returned to that class. I only wish we had found our current trainer way back then and not wasted our time and money with her.


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Hmmm.... tough one - there are so many.

In frequency - I would say take the dog to the gun range and get it used to hearing gunfire.

Second - shoot 'em in the butt when they don't mind. (Not as frequent since the development of the e-collar)


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

I have two...

'Let the dogs sort it out' 

'Just expose her to gunfire - she'll be able to tolerate guns, thunder, and fireworks'


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

'It's ok, she will grow out of it!'


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Bungee jumping & base jumping with your V - LOL - makes them more independent - LOL again


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Pointers point, so just take em hunting with an older dog. They don't need training.


----------

